# personnaliser le pointeur de la souris



## naej73 (28 Juin 2009)

bonjour,
je voulais savoir s'il était possible de modifier le pointeur de la souris, en effet sur d'autres systemes d'exploitation tel que windob ou bien linux ( et certainement d'autre ) le curseur peut etre modifier ( ressembler a un oiseau, un dinosaure ... ) et il y a meme des effets, comme par exemple, au passage du curseur, des goutes d'eaux tombent ...
je me suis dis ... si PC peut le faire, alors je dois pouvoir le faire mais en mieux XD

donc si vous pouviez m'aider sur ce point =)
( si possible, s'il faut un logiciel (je sais pas du tout) un truc gratuit, et s'il ne faut pas de logiciel, c'est encore mieux =) )

bonne journée à tous
merci d'avance


----------



## marc-book (28 Juin 2009)

Ici des choses


----------



## moebius80 (28 Juin 2009)

la solution ici :
http://forums.macg.co/customisation/forme-et-ou-couleur-du-pointeur-souris-220581.html

***edit *** grillé

Et zou pour "Custo"&#8230;


----------



## naej73 (28 Juin 2009)

merci de vos réponse, je n'avais pas vu ces sujets :S
en revanche, j'ai encore une question =)
étant sous tiger, n'y aurait-il pas une version de startrail compatible, j'ai cherché sur le net, mais sans résultat satisfaisant 

edit : pour icursor, je tombe sur un site, mais lorsque je clique sur télécharger, je suis redirigé sur un autre site, et je ne vois pas ou télécharger le logiciel :S help

---------- Post added at 14h16 ---------- Previous post was at 14h02 ----------

en fait c'est bon j'ai trouvé sur un autre site pour icursor, et cela est parfait =)
merci a vous
bonne journée


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2009)

Ou Mighty Mouse .


----------



## naej73 (28 Juin 2009)

c'est tout bon, j'ai réussi a installer icursor,
merci de votre aide
bonne journée


----------

